# SamKnows FCC ISP Speed Testing



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody else signed up for the ISP Speed Testing?

My router is in-transit and shows up Wednesday.

Cox has really throttled my speeds in the last few weeks, would love to see them get hammered for false advertising or something.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds cool, I filled out the form.


----------



## mikelbeck (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine is supposed to arrive on Friday. 

Any idea which router it will be? They said it's a Netgear but I can't find a model number...


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't know.
I'm wondering if it can replace my WRT600N or I'll need to integrate it. 
If it doesn't do 802.11n at 5GHz I'll have to keep the WRT600N. Then if I hang the WRT600N off of the new FCC/SamKnows Netgear router would it make a difference if the rest of the wired Ethernet was still connected to the WRT600N or would it be better to move it upstream to the new one?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You should be fine. If you still want the WRT600N, set up the SamKnows router as a basic switch. Your internet will be passed through there to your router, which will handle all of your home network traffic.

- Merg


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I wonder if there is any way for them to identify this router from MAC range or something. I would not put it past these guys to give the sites with them a big boost in service. Will be interesting to see if people's speeds goes up suddenly after they install.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Lee L said:


> I wonder if there is any way for them to identify this router from MAC range or something. I would not put it past these guys to give the sites with them a big boost in service. Will be interesting to see if people's speeds goes up suddenly after they install.


Well I guess that I wouldn't mind a big boost in service! :lol:

Thing is, it wouldn't be permanent.

I'll post some before & after speed test results.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Received a Netgear WNR3500L Wireless router.
So while it is an 802.11n wireless router it won't do simultaneous dual band 2.4 & 5 GHz like my Linksys, won't do 5 GHz at all, so looks like it will be connected between the cable modem and Linksys wireless router with limited capabilty.
Setup will have to wait until later though, gotta get back to work for now.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

How do you know if you are getting one? I filled out the form and didn't even get a confirmation email saying they got my info.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't want them seeing what I download. :lol:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I signed up in April, I think there was a post on the subject here on this board. As I recall it was a multi-step process, including a survey, terms acknowledgement, and speed test. No idea what they're doing with people who recently signed up.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I have my email from them but the Speed Test says


> ** Starting test 1 of 1 **
> Connecting to 'ndt.iupui.donar.measurement-lab.org' [ndt.iupui.donar.measurement-lab.org/74.63.50.47] to run test
> Server process not running: start web100srv process on remote server (ndt.iupui.donar.measurement-lab.org:3001)
> 
> Click START to re-test


Just weird.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd gotten an email that I fit what they were looking for, but they wanted to know if anything had changed. I had switched to fiber since I signed up, guess they no longer want my data. Oh well.

And Sigma, who says they don't already know what you download?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> ...
> 
> And Sigma, who says they don't already know what you download?


:eek2: Here I am, now!


----------

